# Vos Avis Sur notre Clip : Elithewood



## Elithewood (20 Octobre 2015)

Hello à tous ,
Voici donc le dernier clip (ca fait un peu "promut de dire ca comme ca lol") fait maison (comme d'hab lol) de mon groupe compo ELITHEWOOD.
Voila que dire de plus ... ben c'est simple ,j'attends vos avis, vos critiques, vos commentaires, sur la sic, la video.. et comme d'hab sur tous les sujets lol.


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Octobre 2015)

La musique est un peu old school mais il y a des amateurs pour ça.

Pour le clip, je suis désolé mais j'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu je ne sais combien de fois. (avec une autre musique, d'autres personnes...)

C'est l'avis que je partage avec moi même mais qui n'engage que moi.


----------



## Elithewood (21 Octobre 2015)

Hello Déjà un grand merci et une grosse bise pour avoir donner de ton temps 
Pour la musique.. c'est en effet un peu old school, mais pour le coup j'assume lol (cela dit vaut mieux puisque je compose lol)

Pour le clip je note, bon après c'est tout fait maison.. du coup.. la technique est quand meme limitée à mon savoir faire, tu vas me dire, c'est pas une excuse pour le "deja vue" lol.. mais j'ai rien trouvé d'autre a répondre huhu.
plus sérieusement, disons que c'est surtout histoire d'avoir un support un peu visuel, mais tu as raison c'est pas une idée qui révolutionne la chose 

En tous les cas merci d'avoir donner ton avis a toi qui t'engage a toi même  je prend avec plaisirs


----------



## momo-fr (21 Octobre 2015)

La musique/compo ça va, trop classique à mon goût mais bon… le clip… pour moi c'est non. Je partage l'avis d'Olivier et j'enfonce le clou : si c'est pour ta promo oublie, fais faire ça à quelqu'un qui sait faire.


----------



## Elithewood (21 Octobre 2015)

Merci moto pour ta franchise.pour la "promo" c'est un grand mot quand meme lol, disons que ca permet d'avoir un visuel


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Octobre 2015)

Elithewood a dit:


> Merci moto pour ta franchise.pour la "promo" c'est un grand mot quand meme lol, disons que ca permet d'avoir un visuel


Note que le "motard" ici c'est moi!.  Lui c'est momo-fr.
Pour le clip, je pense que tu/vous pouvez le faire vous même. Mais il y a une condition: Ecrire le scénario détaillé et le suivre. Après c'est affaire de gouts et d'objectifs. Le coté vidéo amateur peut avoir du charme mais il faut qu'il y ait une histoire.


----------



## Elithewood (22 Octobre 2015)

Mouarf mince ca fait pas sérieux ça !! toute mes excuses donc aux motards et à Momo !!!tu as tout a fait raison sur la partie scénario a bien bosser en amont  je vais réfléchira ca pour le prochain !!


----------



## Elithewood (31 Octobre 2015)

n'hésitez pas a commenter , je le promet je me tromperai pas sur les pseudos le prochain coup jijiji


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Octobre 2015)

pas de soucis.


----------



## drs (31 Octobre 2015)

Je ne me prononcerais pas sur les images, je n'y connais rien...vu d'un neophyte, je dirais qu'il y a du boulot, mais que ce n'est pas forcément abouti.
Concernant la musique, même si ce n'est pas mon style de prédilection, il y a clairement un problème dans le mix: effectivement la batterie est trop présente (caisse claire, cymbales), par contre le hihat mériterait un peu plus de présence. Il est possible aussi que la rythmique soit écrasée par trop de compression (notamment sur les breaks).
Outre la batterie, il faudrait aussi rééquilibrer les guitares/voix/synthes.
Et puis, surtout, les drums ne sont pas toujours en place et c'est aussi ça qui donne une impression bizzarre.

Bon sinon, y'a eu du boulot quand même


----------



## Elithewood (1 Novembre 2015)

Hello dragao et des et merci d'avoir bravé les risques encourus et d'avoir pris un peu de votre temps !
Concerant l'intro je pense que tu parles de la partie du début en simili 8bit, qui finalement n'existe que sur la video, une sorte d'intro de l'intro de l'intro lolje note par contre toutes les critiques sur le son ça m'intéresse grandement puisque c'est moi qui mix (qui compose et qui film aussi lol) du coup merci pour ça, ça donne un guide, tout en mettant sa propre oreille de coté (qui fatigue un peu a force lol)
Merci pour la voix lol
et un grand merci a vous deux je vais bosser ça sur le prochain titre


----------



## Elithewood (19 Novembre 2015)

personne d'autre ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2015)

si moi. 
je vais avoir du temps en décembre pour revenir sur MacG, je sors d'un avc...
la musique j'ai trouvé ça bien. surtout à partir d'une trente. par contre le clip je le trouve trop psychédélique surtout vers la fin. trop d'effets différents. mais contrairement à mes collègues ci-dessus je ne suis pas musicien, ni spécialiste vidéo. 
continue !


----------



## Elithewood (3 Janvier 2016)

Bene coutes merci d'avoir pris le temps de jeter un petit com


----------

